# hello - Newbie (well, sort of)



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I first posted here about 18 months ago as I was considering treatment as a single woman - then talked myself out of it. 

Well, I'm back again and this time I am forging ahead with the treatment. I've chosen the Serum clinic in Athens and will be having donor egg and donor sperm. Has taking a huge amount of soul searching to reach this decision but feel I have made my peace with it and satisfied enough that being genetically related is not the be all and end all. 

I flew out for my first consultation a couple of days ago and, sod's law, there are a few problems. My uterus showed some polyps and also a 4cms fibroid. They've recommended a hysteroscopy for the polyps and leaving the fibroid where it is - which does worry me slightly but it seems removing it would be riskier. 

So - my plan is to have the hysteroscopy in July and hopefully my first cycle in September. 

Good luck to all you other single ladies currently being treated.


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hello violet

welcome back!  good to see things are moving ahead. Good luck.
xxx


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello violet, welcome back and wishing you luck with your surgery and treatment.

Wizard x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Violet, hello and welcome back!!

Glad that you have come to a decision that you are happy with. Hope that you get your probs sorted quickly and are able to start your tx soon 

Good luck!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

welcome back Violet.  I am also having double donor - possibly this week!  I understand the mental anguish and decision-making.  I also have a fibroid and had a hysteroscopy but they decided to leave it alone.  

At least it gives you a couple of months to get used to the idea and get thoroughly checkout!

good luck

RL
x


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the lovely replies. Good luck RichmondLass....


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome back Violet - not that I was posting on this board 18 months ago   

I'm another double donor recipient, though in the UK.  There is a thread on the Singles board now for single women requiring donor eggs, so please come and join us there for support - or on the abroadies thread - or in fact anywhere you feel the urge to post!  

Good luck for this cycle of tx!    

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Violet and welcome back

I'm just about to have double donor, infact ET in about 45mins time !!

R x


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Good luck Roo - how exciting.


----------

